# Manure Spreading for pastures



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

For years I have use 36 0 0 12 on my pastures for the grazing horses. With the cost of fertilizer going up and up here in the Pacific Northwest I thought about using our Horse Manure pile. We use only clean sawdust and feed in corner floor feeders, so no grain goes onto the floor. We get alot of rain from Oct. thru May and would like any input from anyone that has fertilize with and from clean horse manure piles. Thanks for any information.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

Depending on how much sawdust that was used in the manure, a lot of your N could be tied up and not available. Though I don't think it will hurt the pasture to have the manure put on. It might be worth your time to sample some of it and send it into a lab to get an idea what in the manure.

I'd consider seeding a legume into the pastures this coming spring instead. As long as your horses have access to water the protein in the legumes shoudn't be an issue. I think some of the clovers could be a good fit for your area of the country.


----------

